# If you had some money



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

If you had some money, say $1000-$2000, what would you do with it?
All your bills are current, obligations are met, just a grand or 2 with nobody's name on it.
What would you do?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Take a trip to Hannibal, Missouri, to visit the Mark Twain museum, etc. 

https://www.marktwainmuseum.org/


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'd have an even more epic vacation with the SoCal Pixies next month.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Cornhusker said:


> If you had some money, say $1000-$2000, what would you do with it?
> All your bills are current, obligations are met, just a grand or 2 with nobody's name on it.
> What would you do?


Stick it in the bank for a rainy day... Pray for drought!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Funny came in to much more. Was asked if we wanted one lump sum or payments? We decided if we took the Lump Sum we would blow it so we took payments.Told my wife I wanted to live like we have never got it. Truth she is taking me serious.

She rather borrow money than touch this. We are going on a trip she is scrimping every penny for it. I asked about taking another trip and she said it would cost too much.  I told her she didn't realize how much we have. YES I DO! Ok.

big rockpile


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Take a trip to Hannibal, Missouri, to visit the Mark Twain museum, etc.
> 
> https://www.marktwainmuseum.org/


We have a couple of Mark Twain historical places near me, he was born in Elmira. ETA: I was mistaken, he died and is buried in Elmira, not born there.

https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/mark-twain-s-study

https://www.npr.org/2010/11/30/131699840/twain-s-summer-home-visiting-elmira-new-york

I've never been to any of them. Sounds like a nice day trip this fall.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I would insulate and finish more of our barn building. Work towards putting my husbands art studio out there and then I could have the building he uses now for an art studio.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

There is a state wide "treasure hunt" garage sale thing going on next weekend in Kansas that might be fun.
http://ushwy36.com/


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

I would put into a covered porch for our front deck.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

What's this money thing you speak of?

And Mark Twain?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Sigh.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Put it into my IRA.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

I suppose my bucket list is more pedestrian than everyone else's. I have a number of farm improvements including but not limited to a tractor and a backhoe that need some work.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't really need or want anything so I would just put it in the bank.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I've got it, and I haven't done anything with it, which is why I've got it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Take a trip to Hannibal, Missouri, to visit the Mark Twain museum, etc.
> 
> https://www.marktwainmuseum.org/


Go in the fall. They have a nice festival then.

https://www.visithannibal.com/events/40th-annual-autumn-historic-folklife-festival/

We lived across the river from Hannibal. Get the kettle corn.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Found money always arrives at the same time as a way to be spent.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

You know me I would just give it away.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

SRSLADE said:


> You know me I would just give it away.


You are confused, this is your money not mine


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Take a trip to Hannibal, Missouri, to visit the Mark Twain museum, etc.
> 
> https://www.marktwainmuseum.org/


And go to the cave in his book.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

po boy said:


> You are confused, this is your money not mine


Good one


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

We just came into a bit of a windfall - split it 3 ways 1/3-us, 1/3-DS1, 1/3-DS2. Ours went into the bank.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I've got it, and I haven't done anything with it, which is why I've got it.


oh I think most of us here have that much anyway( and some much more)that isn't earmarked for something . cornhusker probably should have come up with an higher amount (if it is just hypothetical)and might have more interesting ideas but it is his thread. ~Georgia


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Well..to be honest...I'd probably find me a nice old worn out Jon boat and trailer and go fishing. Haven't had one worth a darn in years...it'd be nice to go float the river for a while.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I'd buy this bazooka.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Depends I guess. If I got it today I would probably go out and buy my wife something nice. She never buys anything nice for herself. Of course she says the same about me so her answer would be the same but me instead.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Amtrak to go visit daughter and her family in PA - during the fall color season.


----------



## empofuniv (Oct 14, 2005)

I'd throw that extra money at my vice...cruising! We are doing a short Thanksgiving week cruise with 2 daughters and their families and a couple that we are friends with. He is a deacon in their church so he will be reading our original wedding vows from July 15, 1968 for us. Thanksgiving week easier for folks to get off work and school than middle of summer so Thanksgiving will be our family celebration of our 50th anniversary. Next year we are doing a cruise from Long Beach to Tampa FL, transiting the Panama Canal. Have that one almost all paid off already, now saving for the side excursions and flights home from Tampa.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

reload my account a bit after that new crown and new ac unit


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Maybe I would buy 1/3 of a Bit Coin.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

We have never had so much spare cash in all our lives. This isn' t bragging but just the way life has turned out and it is also one of life's little jokes. Fishing coins out from under the couch cushions, eating bread and jam for dinner and going to bed early to save on heat and electricity was a part of our lives as well but when we were young. When family or friends or neighbours would give us a sack of potatoes or extra just caught fish or an old pressure canner it made a huge difference to us and never hurt our pride. We pay it forward with our extra cash now in the same little ways. But with $1000 I would buy the pygmy goats that Jake wants so badly to build up his herd. In fact I will start saving.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

silver ingots or rolls of worn mercury dimes i think it will take a hell of a jump after this market run and that may take a couple of years.


----------



## rzrubek (May 13, 2004)

empofuniv said:


> I'd throw that extra money at my vice...cruising! We are doing a short Thanksgiving week cruise with 2 daughters and their families and a couple that we are friends with. He is a deacon in their church so he will be reading our original wedding vows from July 15, 1968 for us. Thanksgiving week easier for folks to get off work and school than middle of summer so Thanksgiving will be our family celebration of our 50th anniversary. Next year we are doing a cruise from Long Beach to Tampa FL, transiting the Panama Canal. Have that one almost all paid off already, now saving for the side excursions and flights home from Tampa.


Happy 50th


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

4tu, I dunno about that. I have old bags of pre-‘68 silver coins. We had jumped on that bandwagon looooong ago. 

Don’t hold your breath.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> 4tu, I dunno about that. I have old bags of pre-‘68 silver coins. We had jumped on that bandwagon looooong ago.
> 
> Don’t hold your breath.


Do you know how much silver is in old (1880s-early 1900) Morgan silver dollars? I keep meaning to take the ones I have in for evaluation but never quite get a round to it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

CASINO and double it..
that is in keeping with OP statement of "if you didn't need it"..


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

“Roosevelt and Mercury Dimes, Washington Quarters, and Walking Liberty Franklin and Kennedy Half-Dollars minted in 1964 and earlier are 90% *silver*. The value of most circulated *coins* minted in the 1920′s through 1964 is primarily from their *silver*content.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> If you had some money, say $1000-$2000, what would you do with it?
> All your bills are current, obligations are met, just a grand or 2 with nobody's name on it.
> What would you do?


Save some in the bank, use some to pay towards debts.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> “Roosevelt and Mercury Dimes, Washington Quarters, and Walking Liberty Franklin and Kennedy Half-Dollars minted in 1964 and earlier are 90% *silver*. The value of most circulated *coins* minted in the 1920′s through 1964 is primarily from their *silver*content.


I found this:
https://www.ngccoin.com/price-guide/coin-melt-values.aspx

Melt Values of U.S. Silver Coins
*Coin* *Composition* *ASW (oz.)*
Morgan Dollar (1878-1921) *90%* Silver 0.7734
Peace Dollar (1921-1935) *90%* Silver 0.7734
Eisenhower, Silver (1971-1978) 60% Copper, *40%* Silver 0.3161
American Silver Eagle $1 (1986-Date) 99.93% Silver 1

I never realized how much of the older coins were silver.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Just sent a $6000.00 check to the fellow we are buying the land from. Property taxes are due on the 14th which amount to nearly $3000.00 so a wind fall, extra or found money would come in handy at this time.


 Al


----------



## MELQ (Feb 27, 2011)

spend some of it on an expensive dinner out that would turn out to be lously and regret it so I would then pay down debt or bank the rest


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

A Springfield M-6 would be one item. .410 over .22LR, with sling and carrying case.

A hand driving control unit, transferrable to the next new car or truck, so I would not have to use the left hand accelerator...…

geo


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

I would find a handy man and pay him to do some of the things we never have time to get done.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Cornhusker said:


> If you had some money, say $1000-$2000, what would you do with it?
> All your bills are current, obligations are met, just a grand or 2 with nobody's name on it.
> What would you do?


$2000, no debt or obligations, just money to spend ....I'd be on a train tomorrow headed for Quebec city.


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

Cornhusker said:


> If you had some money, say $1000-$2000, what would you do with it?
> All your bills are current, obligations are met, just a grand or 2 with nobody's name on it.
> What would you do?


I would put it in my 3month old daughters savings account so she can catch up with my 2 year olds sons balance.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Look out fabric store here I come!!!


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I've got it, and I haven't done anything with it, which is why I've got it.



Exactly...…..so I would do nothing different.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

I'd save it.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Same as always, just farm until the money's all gone.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Take that money to the bank, it is so hot it's burning a hole in your pocket! Trade it for some "cooler" money and then put that money into savings for when you might need it.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

georger said:


> Save some in the bank, use some to pay towards debts.


Actually, I'm putting a good bit toward debt. I'm getting rid of one loan that will save me $600 a month, and paying a huge chunk of principle off a real estate loan which will put me on track to being debt free in a year or 2.
Some is being spent on things like new windows, some will go to savings, and just a little will be for fun.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Get a live in dogsitter, pack the camper and disappear for a bit.

Mon


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

How come no one is suggesting that they would use the money to help pay down the National Debt?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I bought a new computer at Costco yesterday


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Cabin Fever said:


> How come no one is suggesting that they would use it to help pay down the National Debt?


That was my second choice .


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> How come no one is suggesting that they would use it to help pay down the National Debt?



Now that the black guy is gone no one cares about the National Debt any longer


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

Buy my husband something fun or a gun he has been wanting because he is so good to me. He deserves it.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

oneraddad said:


> Now that the black guy is gone no one cares about the National Debt any longer


Ben Carson?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Bill Cosby?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Herman Cain?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> Ben Carson?


Bill Cosby
(Dang Alice beat me to it.)

I should read the whole thread before I reply.
The only problem with that is I sometimes forget what I was going to say.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Colin Kapernick?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

SRSLADE said:


> You know me I would just give it away.


Funny my wife found out by a woman wanting to borrow $500. She was very serious. My wife said Sure! The woman said you don't know about your husband do you? LOL

big rockpile


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Cornhusker said:


> If you had some money, say $1000-$2000, what would you do with it?
> All your bills are current, obligations are met, just a grand or 2 with nobody's name on it.
> What would you do?


I would take it to the auction and buy some cattle


----------



## Ethan of Klopfenheimr (Sep 6, 2018)

Cornhusker said:


> If you had some money, say $1000-$2000, what would you do with it?
> All your bills are current, obligations are met, just a grand or 2 with nobody's name on it.
> What would you do?


I'd probably put it toward a new workshop. The shed my shop's in now is starting to get a little run down, I'd like a bigger one, with a LOT more tools in it. Though the wife might have something to say about that.


----------



## Ryan. (Aug 3, 2018)

If I had that money I would most likely invest it. Put the money into something practical and watch it do its thing.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

No idea. But know I would blow it, like I always do with extra $$$


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I would pad the "new furniture fund". We have the down payment for our house build plus some for the new furnishings it will require. But a couple thousand more would mean some upgrades.


----------

